# Help Me, What Size Tank/requirments Will I Need For Redbelly



## redtailshark (Oct 28, 2012)

im new to this site i just needed to find out some requirments, im looking into getting a redbelly and a black piranha i have a 55gallon tank with a 70g underwater filter/heater its currently set up for my sharks but there too boring and piranha had always been my favorite fish, but i dont no what id be getting myself into in terms of maintenece any help would be greatly appreciated. such as tank space, if this isnt enuff for red belly is there any smaller breeds of piranha i could manage in this tank? its a long tank about 5ft long 2 ft high and 1.5feet wide (aprox)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A 55 gal is 48" x 12" x 20" tall typically, and not the greatest dimension because of how narrow it is front to back. For a *single* P, something like a Sanchezi, Smaller Rhom (if you are willing to upgrade tanks in the future) or a solo Redbelly would be fine. You will prob need way more filtration, as you werent specific with what exactly you have (a smaller canister like the Reena XP2 or XP3 would be ideal).


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

You seem like a person who woulden't like keeping Piranha's.

I dont know what you mean by calling you sharks "boring", but you should not expect maniac killers at ALL from P's. 
Piranha's are mostly pretty shy.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

red belly piranha's are shy, not like what you see in the movies. don't get rid of your sharks because their boring. my piranha's are boring but i would trade them for anything else.


----------

